# Drive off a cliff?



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone ever drive and feel like you just want to veer off the road, no matter what might be off the side, even if it's a cliff? I'm not talking about suicidal thoughts. I never think this and it be something like a plan to kill myself; it's just some weird feeling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

It's like a feeling of wanting to completely let go and see what happens I think. When you've had to be in control your whole life or under others control even in varying ways....you just want to let go.....and see what happens next. Maybe?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That sounds like it could be it. Just to let go. Maybe it's a subconscious thing of wanting to let go of childhood issues.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Of wanting freedom, individuality, independence, room to be yourself and breath, freedom from boundaries that restricted you from being an individual, freedom from your own boundaries being violated...personal space.... also?

I understand.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It makes more sense now. Of course I'd never actually do it. It's just a feeling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

It's like the feeling you get when you're in a car that's speeding along at about 140 miles an hour also....it's the adrenaline rush too....of being alive. I used to take amphetamines and then go out in the car of somebody who was driving that fast and get them to drive over hills really fast so we took off from the road to achieve that feeling.....Of course very irresponsible and I'm lucky to be alive now but then I didn't care much. I wasn't actively suicidal but I was playing roulette with my life on purpose...to feel alive I think....and to break all the boundaries...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Just like 140. I felt so good breaking all the rules on the highway. Glad I got lucky.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

No, I can't say I ever have felt the desire to drive off the road like that. Knowing my luck, I'd probably end up with my head impaled on a fence post or something.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah all the time.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I know the urge to jump off a bridge or out from a cliff (not that I spend that much time on cliffs really), I think it's a mixture of feeling adventurous and wanting to just get away from this world. A longing for pterodactyl wings, soaring away from your boring life, finding peace somewhere far away from Jamie Oliver (sorry, I'll stop). I'm actually serious. I think it's a very human feeling.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Driving for me feeled like an illusion like a videogame so i thought this also a lot, what would happen if i just drive away from the road, although i never would do it, well at least not whit a good car or for the reason to commit suicide that way.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I have OCD issues around control so I get this all the time.

My mind is constantly terrifying me thinking i'll lose control. Swerve into oncoming traffic, drive off a cliff, hit an innocent person crossing the road, you name it - anything awful that involves losing control I contemplate doing - but would never actually do.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Spirit said:


> It's like a feeling of wanting to completely let go and see what happens I think. When you've had to be in control your whole life or under others control even in varying ways....you just want to let go.....and see what happens next. Maybe?


Lynsey - if you've ever got a moment i'd love to chat with you about how to deal with this. I don't know why I have such control issues because I have neither HAD to be in control my whole life, nor have I had others control me. I've had freedom and independence, etc. Yet I am still terrified of losing control. It seems to be a common denominator in a lot of my issues, but I have no idea how to approach it.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Driving for me feeled like an illusion like a videogame so i thought this also a lot, what would happen if i just drive away from the road, although i never would do it, well at least not whit a good car or for the reason to commit suicide that way.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

matt,

my story is very similar to the way you describe it as far as having freedom and not needing to be in control, but i still have huge control issues. I can't even fly on a plane because i dont like the fact that i dont know whats going on in the cockpit. I dont think this has to do with environmental things as much as it has to do with genetics. Everyone in my family seems to have control issues and i think i just inherited it from them. We like things to be done our way, but the irony is that for so much of my upbringing i was still allowed so much freedom and my parents were strict but still very understanding and permitting of whatever i wanted to do. So maybe its just the way we were built from birth. After saying that, i dont think it isn't something that can't be changed if we try hard enough.


----------



## Hoffy (Apr 26, 2009)

-


----------

